# Android Side Goes Dark



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

When I hit the big O button that's supposed to bring up the android side of the device, where all the apps are, I get nothing but a black screen, if I hold the big O button down eventually a grid of apps shows up on the right side. This started a few days ago, and initially I thought it was turning my TV off. I have an LG OLED, so when the TV is in black, it's really black. 

Is this proper operation, or is there a screwed pooch here?


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

Unplug it wait a few seconds them plug it back will fix it for now...

Read through this forum, several solutions are covered. The TS4K can be restarted from within the settings menu, the cache can be cleared, see the other threads for details...

Paul Shivers


----------

